# Breeding time at C&D



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Well, it seems that two of my does had gals pregnancy at the exact same time!  Very strange for me.  So I waited, and waited.  Two weeks after.  Nothing.  So, it’s time to move forward.  Yesterday I bread the little black doe that has slways been a bit...stand-offish...bred her to Smokey Joe.  Definitely two fall offs, then I walked away, I’m sure there was at least one more...he is good at his job..  today I took the nesting hikes out of my poor does who though they were haveing babies.  I sesrched the nests...just in case,,,nothing..clean as a whistle!  So, I took them out...shook  the hey..and saved  a bit, .and gave her a new big  ball of hay,  just to have...just in case she does go into so sort of nesting ritual  again!
I’m not planning to breed the spotted one right now, she seems a bit, traumatized from the lest.  I’m hoping figure out a way to get her to calm down and  just be able to stop being so skittish...then I could breed her too!


----------



## Miss mouse (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m so excited to start breeding! We had our first litter of the year arrive last night and hopefully we will have enough cage space to breed two more girls soon and find out what kind of mommas we have! What breeds are you working with? Pictures?


----------

